#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Песни опыта великих учителей Сакья

## Маша_ла

Вот нашла человека, Криса Вилкинсона, который переводит песни опыта великих учителей Сакья и, соответственно, хотела бы перевести их потихоньку на русский.
Вот первый перевод, он пока не очень, т.к. английский был немного сыроват, но будем стараться улучшать качество по мере приобретения опыта, как бы смысл, вроде, не того. Не затронут сыростями перевода))

Сначала идет англ. текст, а далее, перевод. Крис переводит с тибетского на англ. Этот конкретный текст был переведен немного сыровато, на мой взгляд. Но все равно интересно.

Try not to get lost in conventional attitudes.

 Doesn’t every teacher who works from memorized sources
 Stand by his personal convictions?
 Get to the root of your holy instructions!
 Mean scholars risk death.
… 
All you great meditators who work on your practice,
 Don’t be so glad about your blather work.
 Don’t be so devoted to your stomach and back.
 Don’t be so attached to the flavors of absorption.

 All you Dharma People who snub evil karma,
 Be a little discreet in your views and understandings
 Of the Sutras and Tantras.
 Follow your guru’s wishes once in a while.
 Watch your own mind all the time.

 When you are idle in the area of virtue
 Put your mind on the changes of death.
 When you start to love or hate an object
 Put your mind on what dharmas really are.

 When you are caught up in the Samsara
 Of goods and services
 Consider the tricks and deceptions of Mara.
 If you’re not happy no matter what you do
 Put your mind on the horrors of Samsara.

 If you are happy with the Dharma for now
 And for the future
 You will be happy with your existence in the Bardo.
 In your next rebirth you will be happy.
 If you are not reborn you will be very happy.

 You are happy.
 Others are happy.
 Both are happy.
 Do the Dharma all the time!

 What would it be like to have a clean human body
 And not do divine Dharma?
 What would it be like to serve a holy guru
 And not gain his confidence?
 What would it be like to beg and beg for profound instructions
 And not practice them?
 What would it be like to establish and re-establish your certitude
 And go on to snub it?

 Leave your country and live in a foreign land.
 You won’t regret it
 Even if you lose your country.

 Direct your inner thoughts to the Dharma.
 You won’t regret it
 Even if you run out of gear.

 Do anything you can to serve your guru.
 You won’t regret it
 Even if he doesn’t take you to heart.

 Ask for the Upadesha that go with your transmission.
 You won’t regret it
 Even if you don’t get to practice them.

 Let go of efforts that are mainly about organizing things to get merit.
 You won’t regret it
 Even if you don’t attain siddhis.

 Guard your Samaya, especially in business.
 You won’t regret it
 Even if your friends shy away from you.

 Devote your life to the Dharma and gather the accumulations
 [Of merit and wisdom].
 You won’t regret it
 Even if you die.

 Don’t regret your own hope, even a bit.
 You won’t regret it
 Even if other things slither around you.

 Don’t adore your friends.
 Live alone.
 You won’t regret it
 Even if you have no nurse when you’re sick.

 For your most important views and understandings,
 Observe your mind.
 You won’t regret it
 Even if your comprehension is miniscule.

 Depend on food that gets you through your illness.
 You won’t regret it
 Even if it hurts.

 Work on things that tend to support you.
 You won’t regret it
 Even if they turn out to be pretentious.

 Don’t think about other peoples’ faults.
 Think about your own faults.
 You won’t regret it
 Even if you feel sorry.

 Think about helping others as your primary consideration.
 You won’t regret it
 Even if you fail at your own objectives.

 Sing a little song that flows with your experience.
 You won’t regret it
 Even if it turns out to be pop.

 Use what you have in frugal measure.
 You won’t regret it
 Even if your parties are bad.

 Find the Dharma that you won’t turn back on.
 As if you were throwing rocks into the sea.
 Find the Dharma of no rebirth.
 As if you were cutting the head off a palm tree.
 Find the Dharma that works as a remedy.
 As if you were shinning out when darkness gathers.
 Find the Dharma that has a memorized transmission.
 As if you were a Brahmin student with the Vedas.
 Find a Dharma that takes you as a friend.
 As if you were putting the fire back into gold.

 From The Grand Melody of Experience by Dragpa Gyaltsan
 Translated by Chris Wilkinson

Песня 1.

Постарайтесь не заблудиться в повседневных взглядах.


Разве не каждый наставник, обладающий устной линией передачи,
Остается верным своим убеждениям?
Старайтесь проникнуть в корень полученных священных наставлений!
Язвительные ученые рискуют преждевременной смертью.

Все вы, великие практикующие медитацию, кто работает над своей практикой,
Не будьте слишком восторженными по поводу вашей болтливой деятельности.
Не будьте слишком преданными вашему желудку и спине.
Не будьте слишком привязанными к ощущениям сосредоточенности. 

Все вы, последователи Дхармы, кто пренебрежительно относится к дурной карме,
Будьте немного сдержанными в вашем видении и толкованиях
Сутр и Тантр.
Выполняйте волю вашего гуру хотя бы иногда
Следите за вашим собственным умом постоянно.

Когда вы бездействуете в сфере добродетели,
Подумайте о переменах, происходящих во время смерти.
Когда вы начинаете любить или ненавидеть объект
Подумайте о том, что собой представляют дхармы на самом деле.

Когда вы запутались в Самсаре
Товаров и услуг,
Вспомните о трюках и обманах Мары.
Если вы несчастливы, чем бы вы ни занимались,
Размышляйте об ужасах Самсары.

Если вы счастливы, следуя Дхарме, теперь
И в будущем,
Вы будете счастливы, проходя Бардо.
В вашем следующем перерождении вы будете счастливы.
Если вы не переродитесь, вы будете очень счастливы.

Вы – счастливы.
Другие – счастливы.
Все – счастливы.
Следуйте Дхарме непрерывно!

Как бы это было – иметь совершенное человеческое тело
И не следовать божественной Дхарме?
Как бы это было – служить святому гуру
И не заслужить его доверие?
Как бы это было – выпрашивать и выпрашивать глубокие наставления
И не практиковать их?
Как бы это было – создавать и восстанавливать свою убежденность
И потом подрывать ее?

Оставьте вашу страну и живите в чужой стране.
Вы не пожалеете об этом,
Даже если вы потеряете свою родину.

Направьте ваши тайные помыслы к Дхарме.
Вы не пожалеете об этом,
Даже если у вас закончится материал для мыслей.

Делайте все, что вы можете, чтобы служить вашему гуру.
Вы не пожалеете об этом,
Даже если он не примет вас близко к сердцу.

Просите даровать вам Упадешу (персональные наставления), которые относятся к полученной вами передаче.
Вы не пожалеете об этом,
Даже если вы не сможете практиковать их.

Оставьте свои усилия, направленные на накопление заслуг.
Вы не пожалеете об этом,
Даже если вы не достигните сиддхи. 

Берегите ваши Самайи, особенно в делах.
Вы не пожалеете об этом,
Даже если ваши друзья начнут вас сторониться

Посвятите свою жизнь Дхарме и собирайте два накопления
(Заслуги и мудрости).
Вы не пожалеете об этом,
Даже если вы умрете.

Не сожалейте о ваших собственных надеждах, даже чуть-чуть.
Вы не пожалеете об этом,
Даже если другие вещи будут ускользать от вас.

Не боготворите ваших друзей,
Живите в одиночестве.
Вы не пожалеете об этом,
Даже если будет некому ухаживать за вами, когда вы заболеете.

Для ваших самых важных воззрений и постижений,
Наблюдайте за вашим умом.
Вы не пожалеете об этом,
Даже если ваше понимание будет минимальным.

Во время болезни, принимайте пищу, которая поможет вам исцелиться.
Вы не пожалеете об этом,
Даже если эта пища принесет вам боль.

Выбирайте работу, которая вас поддерживает,
Вы не пожалеете об этом,
Даже если она окажется претенциозной.

Не размышляйте о недостатках других людей.
Думайте о ваших собственных недостатках.
Вы не пожалеете об этом,
Даже если вам станет стыдно.

Думайте о помощи другим, как о вашей первоочередной задаче.
Вы не пожалеете об этом,
Даже если вы не сможете достичь ваших собственных целей.

Спойте небольшую песню, которая соответствует вашему опыту.
Вы не пожалеете об этом,
Даже если эта песня окажется пустой. 

Используйте то, что у вас есть бережливо.
Вы не пожалеете об этом,
Даже если ваш рацион будет скудным.

Найдите Дхарму, к которой вы не повернетесь спиной.
Как если бы вы бросали камни в море.
Найдите Дхарму без перерождений.
Как если бы вы отсекали верхушку пальмы.
Найдите Дхарму, которая работает, как лекарство.
Как если бы вы сияли там, где сгущается тьма.
Найдите Дхарму, которая обладает устной передачей.
Как если бы вы были учеником-брамином с Ведами.
Найдите Дхарму, которая примет вас, как друга.
Как если бы вы вновь соединили пламя и золото.

Из Великой Песни Опыта 
 Драгпа Гьялцен
 Перевод Криса Вилкинсона.

----------

Aion (21.07.2013), Alex (21.07.2013), Choi (19.07.2013), Joy (20.11.2017), Pedma Kalzang (08.02.2014), Pema Sonam (16.07.2013), sergey (21.07.2013), Аурум (29.07.2013), Германн (16.07.2013), Дордже (22.07.2013), Ритл (16.07.2013), Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Юань Дин (30.07.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Поэма 2.

Английский перевод Криса Вилкинсона:

A simple consideration on meditation:

 There is no meditation.
 Neither is there a meditator.
 Meditation without borders has no object.
 Let go of what you do in your practice.
… Watch your mind with a mind that has no mind.
 If you were looking for something
 Your mind was not it.
 Watch your mind with a looking that does not see.
 Place yourself firmly in your own mind
 Without watching it.
 If you get stuck on something
 Shine through it till it’s over.
 If you get crazy
 Use your memory’s iron hooks to get a hold on yourself.
 When you shine without even thinking about it
 You are meditating.

 Don’t start counting out your ideas.
 Don’t head off on a meditation based on words.
 Prepare yourself with compassion
 And Bodhicitta generation.
 Follow up by dedicating your virtues towards enlightenment.

 A simple consideration on practice:

 Practice is the experience of meditating on a perspective.
 Certify that there is something real in what you perceive.
 Then use it.
 Don’t add anything to it or take anything away from it.
 Practice gives you energy that is not a sham.
 Don’t head off in the direction of pretence.
 Your practice is your friend.
 Don’t head off in the direction of what is trendy.
 Practice impartiality toward flavors.
 Don’t hold on to them.
 Don’t head off in the direction of love and hate.
 Relax when you practice.
 There’s nothing you have to do.
 Don’t head off in the direction of inequity.
 Practice purity of body, speech, and mind.
 Don’t head off into corrupt virtues.
 Practice without doing virtues or vices.
 Don’t head off on subjects you haven’t been taught about.

 A simple orientation on the Buddha:

 He is not real,
 Except in your own mind.
 When you understand your mind
 You’re a Buddha.
 Don’t look for the Buddha anywhere else.
 There are two purities to the Dharma Body. 
 Try not to head off in the direction of a fundamental purity.
 The Form Body is something visible to disciples.
 Don’t take it to be what the Buddha really is.
 Fundamental purity is not where the Buddha is.
 Try not to plan on getting at him there.
 In reality, there are no sentient beings.
 Try not to worry about where they are.

 Jetsun Dragpa Gyaltsan in The Grand Melody of Experience (my translation)



Простое размышление о медитации:

Медитации нету.
Также нет и медитирующего.
Медитация без пределов свободна от объекта.
Отпустите все, что вы делаете во время вашей практики.

…Наблюдайте за вашим умом посредством ума, в котором нет ума..
Если вы хотели что-то найти,
Ваш ум не является этим.
Наблюдайте за вашим умом посредством взгляда, который не видит.

Основательно располагайтесь в вашем собственном уме,
Не наблюдая за ним.
Если вы застрянете на чем-то,
Сияйте сквозь это, пока это не пройдет.

Если вы станете сходить с ума,
Используйте стальные крюки вашей памяти, чтобы успокоиться.
Когда вы сияете, даже не думая об этом,
Вы медитируете.

Не начинайте считать ваши мысли.
Не начинайте делать медитацию, основанную на словах.
Подготовьте себя с помощью сострадания
И создания Бодхичитты.
Завершите с помощью посвящения ваших заслуг для достижения просветления.

Простое размышление о практике:

Практика – это опыт медитации на перспективу.
Удостоверьтесь в том, что есть что-то реальное в том, что вы воспринимаете.
Затем используйте это.
Не добавляйте ничего туда или не убирайте ничего оттуда.

Практика дает вам энергию, которая не является подделкой.
Не отклоняйтесь в сторону притворства.
Ваша практика - это ваш друг.
Не отклоняйтесь по пути следования модным веяниям.

Практикуйте беспристрастность в отношении оттенков медитации.
Не цепляйтесь за них.
Не отклоняйтесь по пути любви и ненависти.
Расслабьтесь во время практики.

Вам ничего не надо делать.
Не отклоняйтесь в сторону пристрастности.
Практикуйте чистоту тела, речи и ума.
Не отклоняйтесь по пути испорченных добродетелей. 
Практикуйте без добродетелей или пороков.
Не отклоняйтесь в сторону того, чему вас не учили.

Простое объяснение про Будду:

Он не существует в реальности,
За исключением вашего собственного ума.
Когда вы понимаете ваш ум,
Вы – Будда.
Не ищите Будду в любом другом месте.

Существует две чистоты в Теле Дхармы.
Постарайтесь не отклоняться в сторону основополагающей чистоты.
Тело Формы – это нечто видимое для учеников.
Не принимайте его за настоящего Будду.
Изначальная чистота – это не место, где находится Будда.
Постарайтесь не запланировать встречу с ним там.

На самом деле, чувствующих существ нет.
Постарайтесь не волноваться из-за того, где же их искать.

Из «Великой Песни Опыта»
Джецун Драгпа Гьялцен

----------

Aion (21.07.2013), Alex (21.07.2013), Pedma Kalzang (08.02.2014), Аурум (29.07.2013), Дордже (22.07.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Песня 3. (Это нумерация произвольная. Вообще, у Криса они пронумерованы по частям. Это заключительная, но будут еще части. Просто были проблемы с Фейсбуком и не все поэмы там были какое-то время, но потом опять появились)

Перевод на английский Криса Вилкинсона:

I start by getting some good advice.
 In the middle I get some luck with my plans.
 Finally I get some happiness in my mind.

 I give up what I’m doing and assess the different pathways.
 I live in a tent and map out the road.
… I lower my head to brighten things that are far from my eyes. 

 Sentient beings that live in the caverns of hell
 Are in the palace of Akanishta.
 The pain of the heat and the cold
 Is the Dharma Body.
 This is not complicated.

 The philosophical conclusions of non-Buddhist heretics
 Have the true spirit of the Middle Way.

 The instructions of a holy guru
 Are the illusory deceptions of a magician.

 My own experiential understanding
 Is a drawing of a mountain on the water.

 When the five paths and the ten stages come up
 It’s like counting the wrinkles on a rabbit horn.

 Buddhahood in all its perfection
 Is really just a meaningless word.

 True things that are proven by reason
 Are tree-trunks made of water.
 There is nothing to them.

 An understanding that there is nothing to be done about the way things are
 And an unconfirmed opinion that you talk about
 Are similar.
 I wonder if this similarity is a mistake.

 The instructions about being sensitive to the external world
 And letting your six senses get lost on external things
 Are similar.
 I wonder if this similarity is a mistake.

 The energy to snub cravings
 And a madman’s random behavior
 Are similar.
 I wonder if this similarity is a mistake.

 The demise of hopes and fears down to the core
 And a cancer patient’s lack of desire 
 Are similar.
 I wonder if this similarity is a mistake.

 I am the virtuous Upasaka Dragpa Gyaltsen.
 I sing my experience in songs.
 I base myself on the Sutras and Tantras.
 I am a poet of words.
 I decorate life with the jewelry of lyrics.
 I blast out scholastic arrogance.
 I nourish enthusiasm in the faithful.

 This finishes the songs I will tell.


 From The Grand Melody of Experience by Dragpa Gyaltsan
 Translated by Chris Wilkinson
 This is the tenth and last part.



Я начинаю с получения благого совета.
В середине пути, мне сопутствует удача с моими планами.
В конце, я обретаю некоторое счастье в моем уме.

Я оставляю то, чем я занимаюсь и пробую различные пути.
Я живу в палатке и составляю свой дальнейший маршрут.
.. Я склоняю свою голову для того, чтобы пролить свет на то, что находится вне поля моего зрения.

Чувствующие существа, живущие в пещерах ада,
Находятся во дворце Аканишты.
Боль от жара и холода –
Это тело Дхармы.
Это несложно. 

Философские заключения не-буддийских еретиков
Обладают подлинным духом Срединного Пути.

Наставления святого гуру –
Это обманчивые уловки фокусника.

Мое понимание, основанное на собственном опыте,
Это рисунок горы, начертанный на воде.

Когда пять путей и десять ступеней достигаются,
Это подобно подсчету складок на роге у зайца.

Состояние Будды во всем его совершенстве –
Это, на самом деле, просто бессмысленное словосочетание. 

Истины, доказанные с помощью логики – 
Это стволы деревьев, сделанные из воды,
Они не представляют из себя ничего.

Понимание того, что порядок вещей изменить невозможно
И неподтвержденное мнение, о котором вы говорите,
Похожи.
Мне интересно является ли это сходство ошибочным.

Наставления о том, что надо проявлять осознанность по отношению к внешнему миру 
И позволение своим шести чувствам затеряться во внешних вещах
Похожи
Мне интересно, является ли это сходство ошибочным.

Энергия, необходимая для пресечения страстных желаний
И непредсказуемое поведение сумасшедшего
Похожи.
Мне интересно, является ли это сходство ошибочным.

Полное крушение надежд и страхов
И отсутствие желаний у больного раком
Похожи.
Мне интересно, является ли это сходство ошибочным.

Я – добродетельный Упасака Драгпа Гьялцен.
Я воспеваю свой опыт в песнях.

Я опираюсь на Сутры и Тантры.
Я – поэт слов.
Я украшаю жизнь драгоценностями поэм.
Я взрываю ученое высокомерие.
Я взращиваю воодушевление у обладающих верой.

Это завершает песни, которые я передам.

Из Великой Песни Опыта Драгпы Гьялцена.
Перевод Криса Вилкинсона.
Это десятая и заключительная часть.

----------

Nirdosh Yogino (26.07.2013), Pedma Kalzang (08.02.2014), Аурум (29.07.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Поэма 4. (Это часть идет перед предыдущей в данной теме, но тут она после, хотя, по-моему, без разницы, хотя потом их можно скомпоновать по порядку.)

Английский перевод Криса Вилкинсона:

Sometimes I am happy when I look at the sky.
 I am happy to be in a space where there is no center or edge.

 Sometimes I am happy at the bottom of the sea.
 I am happy to be in a space where things don’t shift and shake.

… Sometimes I am happy to be on the surface of the sun or the moon.
 I am happy to be in a space where nothing shadows the shine.

 Sometimes I am happy to be in the current of a river.
 I am happy to be in a space where the flow never ends.

 Sometimes I am happy to be in the presence of my guru.
 I am happy to clear up complications in my instructions.

 Sometimes I am happy to live in a mountain range.
 I am happy to do my practice alone.

 Sometimes I am happy in the midst of the bazaar.
 I am happy to carry what I perceive on my path.

 Sometimes I am happy to be in the line with yogis.
 I am happy to compare experiences and understandings.

 Sometimes I am happy to live between the lepers and the bees.
 I am happy to work on my practice of equivalent flavor. 

 Sometimes I am happy to be in a vast kingdom.
 I am happy that there is a single unbiased binding force.

 I am happy to be on top of my situation all the time.
 I am happy to be settled where biases and factions do not prevail.

 I start by getting some good advice.
 In the middle I get some luck with my plans.
 Finally I get some happiness in my mind.

 I give up what I’m doing and assess the different pathways.
 I live in a tent and map out the road.
 I lower my head to make things far from my eyes be bright. 

 From The Grand Melody of Experience by Dragpa Gyaltsan
 Translated by Chris Wilkinson


Иногда я счастлив, когда я смотрю в небеса.
Я счастлив находиться в пространстве, в котором нет ни центра, ни предела.

Иногда я счастлив на дне океана,
Я счастлив находиться в пространстве, где все неподвижно и непоколебимо.

… Иногда я счастлив на поверхности солнца или луны.
Я счастлив находиться в пространстве, где ничто не затеняет свет.

Иногда я счастлив в потоке реки.
Я счастлив находиться в пространстве, течение которого бесконечно.

Иногда я счастлив находиться в присутствии моего гуру.
Я счастлив прояснить сложные моменты в полученных наставлениях.

Иногда я счастлив, пребывая в горах.
Я счастлив выполнять мою практику в одиночестве.

Иногда я счастлив посреди базара.
Я счастлив привнести то, что я воспринимаю, на мой путь.

Иногда я счастлив, соответствуя йогам.
Я счастлив сравнить опыт и понимание. 

Иногда я счастлив, пребывая в окружении прокаженных и пчел.
Я счастлив поработать над моей практикой равноценного восприятия.  

Иногда я счастлив в обширном королевстве.
Я счастлив, что существует одна непредвзятая связующая сила.

Я счастлив, владея моей ситуацией постоянно.
Я счастлив обосноваться там, где не царят распри и предрассудки. 

Из Великой Мелодии Опыта
Драгпа Гьялцен
Перевод Криса Вилкинсона.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.02.2014), Аурум (29.07.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Поэма 5

Self Encouragement

 I bow to Manjugosha.

 I am controlled by my emotional problems.
 I believe in Samsara’s Dharma.
… I revel in chitchat.
 I persevere in gossiping about the faults of others.
 I do not recognize any personal failings.
 I compete with mean people.
 These behaviors work against my objectives.
 I must eradicate them.

 Even though I should be thinking about going for refuge
 I diligently concentrate on the Dharma of Samsara,
 Day and night.
 You who have attained personal freedom,
 I call out to you.

 The Bodhisattva lineage must be maintained,
 So I must want to be a Bodhisattva.
 I have to recite the Seven Branch [prayer]
 And the [prayer of] Three Gatherings 
 All through the past, present, and future.

 Whether the weather is praiseworthy or despicable
 I must persevere at yoga 
 Instead of sleeping.
 When I get up from the meditations that stabilize me 
 My behavior should conform to the Sutras and Shastras.

 I have to work on the root and branch samaya,
 Diligently honor my holy guru, 
 And safeguard the sentience of all sentient beings.

 When waves of inappropriate thought forms come crashing down
 I must develop antidotes
 And purge myself of them.

 If you don’t encourage yourself
 Who else will give you encouragement?
 That’s why I am trying hard to encourage you.

 You know, 
 People who do things in harmony with the scriptures 
 Are very rare.
 You’ll have no chance to harvest the fairest fruit
 Without a commitment to do things right.

 O Gurus who disagree 
 With what I have written in Self Encouragement,
 Please forgive me.

 This Self Encouragement was written by the Shakya Upasaka Dragpa Gyaltsen.

 Translated by Chris Wilkinson



Воодушевление Самого Себя


Я кланяюсь Манджугоше.


Меня контролируют мои эмоциональные проблемы.
Я верю в Дхарму Самсары.
… Я наслаждаюсь болтовней.
Я упорствую в сплетнях о недостатках других.
Я не признаю никаких своих собственных ошибок.
Я соревнуюсь с низкими людьми.
Такое поведение работает против моих целей.
Я должен искоренить его.

Хотя я должен думать о принятии прибежища,
Я старательно концентрируюсь на Дхарме Самсары,
Днем и ночью.
Все те, кто достиг личного освобождения,
Я взываю к вам! 

Линия Бодхисаттв должна поддерживаться,
Поэтому я должен хотеть быть Бодхисаттвой.
Я должен читать Семичленную молитву
И молитву Трех Накоплений
Все время в прошлом, настоящем и будущем.

Какой бы ни была погода: приятной или отвратительной,
Я должен упорно продолжать заниматься йогой,
Вместо того, чтобы спать.
Когда я встаю после медитаций, которые стабилизируют мой ум,
Мое поведение должно соответствовать Сутрам и Шастрам.

Я должен работать над поддержанием коренных и второстепенных самай.
Усердно чествовать моего святого гуру,
И  оберегать сознание чувствующих существ. 

Когда волны неподобающих мыслеформ обрушиваются на меня,
Я должен создавать противоядия
И очищать себя от них.

Если вы не будете воодушевлять себя,
Кто еще даст вам поддержку?
Поэтому я изо всех сил стараюсь воодушевить себя.

Вы знаете,
Люди, которые совершают поступки в соответствии с текстами,
Встречаются очень редко.
Вы никогда не сможете собрать благие плоды
Если вы не примите на себя обязательство поступать правильно.

О Гуру, которые не согласны
С тем, что я написал в этом Воодушевлении самого себя,
Пожалуйста, простите меня.


Это Воодушевление Самого Себя было написано Шакья Упасакой Драгпа Гьялценом.

Перевод Криса Вилкинсона.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.02.2014), Аурум (29.07.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Поэма 6

Anywhere you live
Is the abode of Akanishta.
Anyone who associates with you as a friend
Is your Yidam deity.
Whatever you eat or drink
Is ambrosia.
… Don’t go looking for a Practice Ground
That is somewhere else.

Jetsun Dragpa Gyaltsan


Где бы вы ни жили –
Это местопребывание Аканишты.
Любой, кто является вашим другом –
Это божество вашего Йидама.
Что бы вы ни ели или ни пили –
Это амброзия.
... Не надо никуда ехать, искать Место для Практики,
Где-то еще.

Джецун Драгпа Гьялцен

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.02.2014), Pema Sonam (29.07.2013), Аурум (29.07.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Поэма 7

Know that it is just as hard to get a human body
As it is for an ocean turtle to find a floating wooden yoke.
Know that it’s just as hard to find a guru
As it is to find the crown jewel of the Naga King Takshaka.
Know that the physical chan…ges in the four stages of life
Are sending you to die.
Know that you leave everything behind you when you go on
As if you were thrown into enemy territory.
Know that everything comes from karma,
Like the colors on a peacock’s feathers.
Know that when you understand that emptiness is the way of things 
You won’t be reborn in Samsara
Know that appearance is naturally empty,
Just as the images in a mirror are.
Know that things are pure just as they are,
Just as gold shinned with spit is.
Know that conceptions are add-ons,
Just as clouds, ripples, and rust are.
Know that Samsara is pain.
Know that freedom is bliss.
Know that bliss and sorrow are not two things.
Know that what is originally empty is originally free.

--Jetsun Dragpa Gyaltsan


Знайте, что человеческое тело обрести так же трудно,
Как для черепахи, живущей в океане, найти плавающий по поверхности деревянный обруч.

Знайте, что встретить гуру так же трудно,
Как найти самую главную драгоценность Короля Нагов Такшаки.

Знайте, что физические перемены четырех стадий жизни
Приближают вас к смерти.

Знайте, что когда вы уйдете, вы оставите все позади,
Как если бы вас забросили на вражескую территорию.

Знайте, что все происходит из кармы,
Как цвета на петушиных перьях.

Знайте, что если вы поймете, что пустота – это сущность вещей,
Вы не будете вновь рождены в Самсаре.

Знайте, что видимость является, естественным образом, пустой,
Так же, как и отражения в зеркале. 

Знайте, что все является чистым по свое сути.
Так же, как золото засияет, если на него плюнуть.

Знайте, что концепции – это наносное,
Также как облака, рябь или ржавчина.

Знайте, что Самсара – это боль.

Знайте, что свобода – это блаженство.

Знайте, что блаженство и страдание – это не две разные вещи.

Знайте, что то, что является по своей природе пустым, является по своей природе свободным. 


--Джецун Драгпа Гьялцен


Перевод Криса Вилкинсона

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.02.2014), Аурум (30.07.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Поэма 8

The best view is no view.
 Happy people do not need Sadhanas.
 The best meditation is no meditation.
 You don’t need to hold on to your mind.
 The best practice is no practice.
 You don’t need to pretend.
… The best result is no result.
 You don’t need hopes and fears.

 Jetsun Dragpa Gyaltsan in The Great Melody of Experience

"If you want to practice, take it easy.
 Get your supplies together, and take it easy.
 When you get tired of study and contemplation, take it easy.
 No matter what you are thinking about, take it easy."

 - Jetsun Drakpa Gyaltsen's, 'A Melody of Experience for Yeshe Dorje

Then the king asked: “Who are you?” 
Master Luhipa said: “And who are you?”
The king said: “I am the king.”
The Master said: “I am also the king.”
The king said: “You don’t have a king’s accoutrements, 
 his bed, wife, fan, or lamp.”
… Then the Master sang a song:

 The earth is a magnificent bed.
 I wrap my two arms around her soft pillow.
 The sun and moon are shining lamps.
 The wind accommodates me as a fan.
 The sky is silk.
 She’s the woman I play with. 
 She is open and free from attachments.
 E Ma! I am a fearless yogi who lives like a king.
 I sleep in bliss.

 Dragpa Gyaltsan in Chronicles of Luhipa's Transmission of the Samvara 


Лучшее воззрение – это отсутствие воззрения.
Счастливым людям не нужны Садханы.
Лучшая медитация – это отсутствие медитации.
Вам не нужно цепляться за свой ум.
Лучшая практика – это отсутствие практики.
Вам не нужно притворяться.
… Лучший результат – это отсутствие результата.
Вам не нужны надежды и страхи.

Великая Песня Опыта.
Джецун Драгпа Гьялцен


«Если вы хотите практиковать, расслабьтесь.
Подготовьте все необходимое и расслабьтесь.
Когда вы устаете от изучения и размышления, расслабьтесь.
О чем бы вы ни думали, расслабьтесь.»

Песня Опыта для Йеше Дордже
Джецун Драгпа Гьялцен


Затем король спросил: «Ты кто?»
Наставник Луйипа ответил: «А ты кто?»
Король сказал: «Я – король.»
Наставник сказал: «Я тоже король.»
Король отвечал: «У тебя же нет всех атрибутов короля: королевской постели, королевской супруги, королевского опахала или королевского светильника.»
… Тут Наставник запел песню:

Земля – это великолепная постель.
Я обнимаю обеими руками ее мягкую подушку.
Солнце и луна – это сияющие светильники.
Ветер служит мне опахалом.
Небо – это шелк.
Оно является женщиной, с которой я провожу время.
Оно открытое и свободное от привязанностей.
Э Ма! Я – бесстрашный йог, который живет, как король.
Я сплю в блаженстве.

Хроники Передачи Самвары Луйипой
Драгпа Гьялцен

Перевод Криса Вилкинсона

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.02.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Поэма 9

If you live in the wilderness
There will be thieves.
If you live in the midst of a crowd
Distractions will carry you away.
If you spend all your time thinking about where to live
You’ll wear yourself out getting ready,
… And you won’t do a thing.
So pack up the things you need 
To live in a remote area
And find an abode in the wilderness.
Regardless of where you live
Cut down on distractions.

Don’t be over serious about your practice.
If you have a lot of stuff
You will have a lot of distractions.
If you have very little stuff
You will be slight on comfort.
If you think about this pair all the time
You will be distracted from practicing the path.
Don’t do that!

If you have stuff,
You should pack it up.
If you can’t get all your stuff together,
Food and clothes will be adequate.

Control your mind and take care of the little things.
Taking care of the little things 
Will turn out to be the most important thing you do.

Dragpa Gyaltsan in A Melody of Experience for Yeshe Dorje 


Если вы живете в дикой местности,
Там не будет воров.
Если вы живете в густонаселенном месте,
Вас увлекут развлечения.
Если вы проводите все ваше время, думая о том, где надо жить,
Вы истощите себя подготовкой. 
… И вы так ничего и не сделаете..
Поэтому, соберите вещи, которые вам понадобятся для того,
Чтобы жить в глуши
И найдите себе местожительства в дикой природе.
Где бы вы ни жили,
Сведите к минимуму развлечения.


Не будьте слишком серьезными насчет вашей практики
Если у вас слишком много вещей,
У вас будет много отвлечений.
Если у вас совсем мало вещей,
Вам будет не хватать комфорта.
Если вы все время думаете об этой паре,
Вы будете отвлекаться от практики пути.
Не делайте этого!

Если у вас есть вещи,
Вы должны их упаковать.
Если вы не сможете запаковать все ваши вещи,
Еды и одежды будет достаточно.


Контролируйте ваш ум и позаботьтесь о мелочах.
Забота о мелочах
Окажется самой важной вещью, которую вы сделаете.


Драгпа Гьялцен
Песня Опыта для Йеше Дордже.

Перевод Криса Вилкинсона

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.02.2014), Pema Sonam (02.08.2013), Кунсанг (02.08.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Поэма 10

These are corrupt times.
The king of the barbarians has conquered the capitol.
The surface of the earth is covered by pretense mimicking Dharma.
Dharma pretenders are exalted.
We want to meet up with the best people,
But due to location
… We don’t meet for eons.
If we practice the holy Dharma properly
We will surely meet up near the feet of the Mighty Sage.

Dragpa Gyaltsan in Letter to the Yogi Changseng 
Translated by Chris Wilkinson

Сейчас – времена упадка.
Предводитель варваров захватил дворец правосудия.
Повсюду господствует претенциозная имитация Дхармы.
Люди, делающие вид, что следуют Дхарме, возвеличены.
Мы хотим встретиться с самыми лучшими людьми,
Но из-за своего места жительства
… Мы не встречаемся на протяжение эонов.
Если мы будем практиковать святую Дхарму надлежащим образом,
Мы совершенно точно увидимся у стоп Всемогущего Мудреца. 

Драгпа Гьялцен 
«Письмо Йогу Чангсенгу»
Перевод Криса Вилкинсона

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.02.2014)

----------

